# We built an aviary for our rescued racing pigeon



## Scottsdaleaz (Aug 30, 2014)

Then we got him a friend at the local pigeon round up: she's a fantail. But "he's just not that into her" yet.
Our aviary took 3 full days to build and daily trips to Home Depot each day.


----------



## pigeonoak (Jan 1, 2010)

Sounds like fun. Lucky pigeons new digs.


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

It will take Time fort hem to Bond.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Scottsdaleaz said:


> Then we got him a friend at the local pigeon round up: she's a fantail. But "he's just not that into her" yet.
> Our aviary took 3 full days to build and daily trips to Home Depot each day.


Quite busy he made you 

I can remember when I first introduced a black homer into a flock of my highflyers every HFs was pounching up and down,making way for his big bad pigeon. They had never seen a homer before.
Same might be the case with your racing pigeon.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Can you post a picture of the aviary?*


----------



## Scottsdaleaz (Aug 30, 2014)

I am having trouble attaching images, but please check out my profile page albums.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Here's your aviary


----------



## pigeonjim (May 12, 2012)

Looks like you are on your way. You will want to put something around the edge of the tin roof that will not be sharp on the ends. A young bird first time out, or even an old bird could fly into it, and it would not end well. Also, if that is where your keeping it, if you turn it back for front, rainwater would shed away from the structure it is against. Don't mean to pick, just a little advice.


----------



## Scottsdaleaz (Aug 30, 2014)

All advice welcome! We are new to this. And thanks for posting the image.
Right now we are not planning to let the racer out, which I know is controversial. Our hope was that he would bond with the fantail and live a cozy and happy life inside the aviary. However, I admit he seems like he wishes he could go out.


----------



## pigeonjim (May 12, 2012)

Homers need trap trained almost at weening and let out once trained b4 they get what they call too strong on the wing, which means they could fly off and get lost b4 they know there surroundings. Some say you can do it with older birds. Wetting there feathers, pulling certain feathers, ect., but I never had much luck at it. Letting one homer out is also dangerous even when trained due to predators. Alone homers do not have much of a chance defending themselves. Jass is good with photo's, I can barely type!! Hee!! Good luck, the folks here will help ya, if you listen. They and myself have already made those mistakes!! Unfortunately, I am still learning from mine also.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

pigeonjim said:


> Homers need trap trained almost at weening and let out once trained b4 they get what they call too strong on the wing, which means they could fly off and get lost b4 they know there surroundings. Some say you can do it with older birds. Wetting there feathers, pulling certain feathers, ect., but I never had much luck at it. Letting one homer out is also dangerous even when trained due to predators. Alone homers do not have much of a chance defending themselves. Jass is good with photo's, I can barely type!! Hee!! Good luck, the folks here will help ya, if you listen. They and myself have already made those mistakes!! Unfortunately, I am still learning from mine also.


*These are pet pigeons and rescue's, the owner already knows not to release them, as it is dangerous.

*


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Scottsdaleaz said:


> All advice welcome! We are new to this. And thanks for posting the image.
> Right now we are not planning to let the racer out, which I know is controversial. Our hope was that he would bond with the fantail and live a cozy and happy life inside the aviary. However, I admit he seems like he wishes he could go out.


*Looks very nice! Make sure to put some flat perches up high, pigeons feel secure up high.

Do you plan on keeping them outside, or only in the daytime? They will need a few extra things if this will be their 24/7 home.*


----------



## pigeonjim (May 12, 2012)

Sorry Skyeking, The owner mentioned ("Right now we are not planning to let the racer out, which I know is controversial.") That means maybe to me. I was just letting him know it was not wise. Thanks though for being there for guidance.


----------



## Scottsdaleaz (Aug 30, 2014)

You are both right: the racer is a rescue who came to our feeder. We built the aviary for him. I know not to release him, but it's with some degree of ambivalence as the bird seems restless to me. That's why we added another bird, to keep him company. I think it's helped to have the fantail there, they stand on nearby perches at night. However, I was hoping for a love connection and I'd use wooden eggs. I am probably being impatient. At least both birds are safe, well fed, and in a spacious aviary. I also want to handle each and make better friends with them, myself.


----------



## Scottsdaleaz (Aug 30, 2014)

Oh, another thing! The aviary has come a long way!!! We have perches, shelves, a cubby, a bird bath, etc. every time I try to upload an updated photo I get an "upload failed" message. I will keep trying, but Mickacoo rescue approved my aviary. Not to say I can't still improve it.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

If the aviary is going to be their 24/7 home it needs some shelter from sides too. Winter's on the way. Its too open for your pair. Or You can make a wooden box and fix it within the aviary. It will protect your pigeons from sunlight,storms,rains etc. That way they will be free to access open aviary and can move into box whenever they want to.
Adding perches in aviary will surely help them stay happy as pigeons love perches.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Skyeking said:


> *
> 
> *Do you plan on keeping them outside, or only in the daytime? They will need a few extra things if this will be their 24/7 home.*


* please answer, it will need some renovation, if so.


----------



## Scottsdaleaz (Aug 30, 2014)

Tonight when I get to my laptop I will post an updated photo. I learned that my new images are too large on my IPad for posting. So I need to modify them on my laptop.
Keep in mind that I live in the Phoenix area and it rarest drops below 50 degrees in the dead of winter. My intention was to have cubby holes or a loft inside the aviary with straw to keep them warm, but I welcome the feedback once you see the new set up later today or tomorrow.


----------



## Scottsdaleaz (Aug 30, 2014)

*our aviary*

This may not be a complete view, but here you can see the cubby hole, several perches. The aviary is 8' high, 4' deep and 8'wide.
We have since added a small mirror, bird bath, etc. The entire aviary is securely comprised of .5 inch hardware cloth. The roof is not metal, but this hard plastic from Home Depot and is secured by screws and reinforced with a couple wood beams (may not be visible in this photo). It withstood last night's monsoon beautifully. It houses one rescued racing pigeon (supposedly male) and an Indian Fantail (supposedly female). They have not bonded...I'd describe it as co-existing. They are not fighting either. We are trying to bond with them.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Nice job!!!
Does the roof provides with solid shade or sun can penetrate through it?


----------



## Scottsdaleaz (Aug 30, 2014)

Thank you! We relied heavily on the Mickacoo website. The roof is so thick and opaque that it provides shade. The sunlight they get comes from this being Arizona and light is coming through the sides of the aviary. But not the scorching sunlight one thinks of for Arizona. Question: do we need to add straw to the cubby hole for temperatures 50 degrees Fahrenheit and lower? Thanks.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Yes you can add some bedding materials to the box. It will also prevent the droppings to dry onto the surface firmly hence can be easily scarped clean easily.


----------



## Scottsdaleaz (Aug 30, 2014)

*Hawk*

So a hawk attacked our aviary today: unsuccessfully! The aviary stood up to it and the Hawk hung out for a while. But the birds did not eat their god as they usually would. Normal?


----------



## Scottsdaleaz (Aug 30, 2014)

Sorry, IPad glitch. The birds did not eat their FOOD as they usually would... Not god.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I think they must feel pretty exposed in there. I mean it's nice, but you haven't given them an enclosed space to go into when threatened, where they can feel safe. That nest box doesn't give them that.


----------



## Scottsdaleaz (Aug 30, 2014)

Good feedback. We can consider putting the original rabbit hutch in the aviary.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Now the hawk knows the birds are there he'll keep coming back. But he won't be able to get to them as they stay in the aviary 24/7,right?

I agree with Jay3,they feel exposed. Attaching rabbit hutch to it/putting it in there is needed or you can cover half of aviary with plywood or board from all sides leaving a (trap) door into the aviary so that they can go into shade/hiding whenever they like to and access fresh air and sunlight in the aviary when they need it. Then they'll have the best of both worlds.


----------



## Scottsdaleaz (Aug 30, 2014)

Yup, the birds are in the aviary 24/7. We are in the Phoenix Arizona area so we have excellent weather. I will take this advice. This morning the birds are back to their normal behavior but good point about the hawk coming back. There are no gaps at all in the aviary and unless the hawk can chew through .5" hardware cloth, we should be OK.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Scottsdaleaz said:


> Yup, the birds are in the aviary 24/7. We are in the Phoenix Arizona area so we have excellent weather. I will take this advice. This morning the birds are back to their normal behavior but good point about the hawk coming back. There are no gaps at all in the aviary and unless the hawk can chew through .5" hardware cloth, we should be OK.


*That is a lovely aviary, but the birds are exposed to predators, they don't know that the hawks cannot get to them. They are just super stressed being able to see them. I would give them a round of probiotics to get their gut bacteria stabilized.

Please update us when you have added the hutch, meanwhile keep them less exposed. Thank you.*


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

skyekings advise is very good, and I would also give them a round of probiotics.
Also as was mentioned about enclosing one half of the aviary for a safe place is even better than putting in the hutch. Otherwise, you did a very good job and they are safe in there. But they don't know that, and they need to feel that they have a safe place to go when threatened.


----------



## Scottsdaleaz (Aug 30, 2014)

*Added plywood to provide visual cover*

Plywood added to provide privacy from Hawks and also a more cozy feel? Temperatures tend not to go lower tha 50 degrees Fahrenheit. What do you think?


----------



## Scottsdaleaz (Aug 30, 2014)

The racing pigeon almost looks like he is turning his beak up at it.
But, the hawk has been back as you said it would be but the birds do not seem perturbed.
Do you agree with this addition of plywood? Will they be ok at night at 50 degrees Fahrenheit? Thanks.


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

That's a nice aviary , but it is way too exposed. ...There doesn't seem to be anywhere they can escape drafts . It probably needs one end enclosed where they can perch at night and feel safe and secure . It must be absolutely terrifying for them when the hawk appears .

I don't understand how that plywood offers privacy ....are they supposed to go behind it ?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*I agree that there will be wind tunneling thru and drafts are not good for pigeons, it doesn't matter what the temperature is. Close off the one end and also close the inside where plywood ends (make a box/house) and build a perch or two inside. They need to be enclosed from view of predators and from rain and drafts of air. You can leave the areas open where the corrugated panel meets the plywood (on the top) as that is good for air circulation. *


----------



## pigeonjim (May 12, 2012)

What you have there is a large aviary, with no loft. An ideal setup is a closed loft, that size for a few birds and an outside aviary as big or small as needed with a small birdie size door to get in and hide as they feel they need too. I wish I had an aviary that size to watch my birds, but a closed area is needed more. Think about what happens at night while you are asleep. Raccoons, owls, ect. Even if they can't get in, they will stress the birds. Add a draft and you will end up losing them to sickness. Or you can ignore the folks here and learn the hard way.


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

It is in Arizona, as long as the Birds can get out of the Rain they will do wonderful!


----------



## Elizabethy (Sep 25, 2007)

*Thank You for Rescuing Woot! And Building an Aviary!*

Hello, Scottsdaleaz-

I'm so glad that poor Woot found you and that you have created such a beautiful, safe home not only for Woot but also for Spirit! MickaCoo Pigeon & Dove Rescue has had great success with flight-style aviaries as opposed to closed coops. We do recommend providing an area where your birds can feel private and secure, a place where they have a corner and a roof that blocks them from view should they choose to retreat there. We've never seen problems with drafts (the more fresh air the better in our experience) nor have we seen overmuch concern from the birds inside about predators outside. (They do understand the difference between inside and outside.) We've worked with more than 600 rescued pigeons and doves over the past 7 years and our birds have thrived (despite most coming in sick, weak, injured as most rescued birds are) in open style (but predator & rodent-proof) aviaries. (Here's our How to Create an Aviary for Rescued Pigeons for anyone who might be interested.) Thank you for saving Woot & Spirit!


----------



## Scottsdaleaz (Aug 30, 2014)

Thank you to all who have responded. The aviary backs up against a wall, there is part of a wall on one corner, and now the plywood. I will inspect to make sure they have privacy.
Thank you Elizabeth for your kind words.
I appreciate the forum to get feedback since I am nearly expert on cats but a novice with pigeons. I've had zero experience with birds until now and I find myself fascinated by pigeons.
They have so much on the ball as a species.


----------



## pigeonjim (May 12, 2012)

Elizabethy said:


> Hello, Scottsdaleaz-
> 
> I'm so glad that poor Woot found you and that you have created such a beautiful, safe home not only for Woot but also for Spirit! MickaCoo Pigeon & Dove Rescue has had great success with flight-style aviaries as opposed to closed coops. We do recommend providing an area where your birds can feel private and secure, a place where they have a corner and a roof that blocks them from view should they choose to retreat there. We've never seen problems with drafts (the more fresh air the better in our experience) nor have we seen overmuch concern from the birds inside about predators outside. (They do understand the difference between inside and outside.) We've worked with more than 600 rescued pigeons and doves over the past 7 years and our birds have thrived (despite most coming in sick, weak, injured as most rescued birds are) in open style (but predator & rodent-proof) aviaries. (Here's our How to Create an Aviary for Rescued Pigeons for anyone who might be interested.) Thank you for saving Woot & Spirit!


Must be the difference in climates that makes it work for ya. If I took your advice here, my birds would be laying on there backs in the morning. I had to break ice out of the water feeders this morning. Wish I had flowers out still, like in your pictures.


----------



## fishbone (Nov 24, 2013)

Love the aviaries.

Are pigions not has hardy of birds, as say sparrows, or other birds that roost in bushes all winter in cold climate states ?


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

That is a subject that bugs the Hell out of me. Pigeons are not warm weather Birds!!!!! they thrive better in cooler climates than in warm ones.
When I got home from work today the temp was 28 degrees F. my Rollers, and Homers were looking Amazing! Flying in Place, courting ect. All my Rollers are on eggs, The one pair of Homers that i have given a nest to are on eggs.
If your pigeons suffer in the cold, your husbandry SUCKS.
DRY, DRY, DRY, TONS of Air Flow!!!! (DUH, that keeps it dry!!!)
I would like to slap the idiot that keeps saying Drafts are bad for Pigeons. they have NO Clue. I will say it again it is 27 degrees out right now, iI have two exhaust fans blowing out the windows of a 2 1/2 car garage.
My water has been frozen the last 3 days (I have not plugged in the water Heaters yet.) MY BIRDS ARE LOVING IT. 
If handled right, acclimated right, fed right, Pigeons LOVE the cold.
By the way, one of my recessive red pairs
of rollers roost RIGHT in front of one of the fans. My Birds are literally outside ALL Year, and are healthy as Hell.


----------

